# Need furnished Room around Jurong



## Guest (Apr 22, 2008)

Hello Forum

I need a furnished room around Jurong East or Clementi in July and August because I will do an internship. My budget is up to 600 S$ per month. I'm a quiet, friendly and clean person and nonsmoker.
Do you know a place or a site? Thanks for your help.
Regardy,
Lea


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, and good luck with your search.


----------

